

Apple CEO Tim Cook Created His Sina Weibo SNS Account - tuhaihe
http://weibo.com/p/1005055524254784

======
tuhaihe
Just in a few hours, his Weibo fans has increased to 259816...

Many Chinese IT stars on Weibo forwarded his first Weibo msg and sent their
welcome.

~~~
tuhaihe
His first Weibo MSG said that:

> Hello China! Happy to be back in Beijing, announcing innovative new
> environmental programs.
> 你好，中国！很高兴再次来到北京，并宣布创新的环境新项目。[http://www.apple.com/cn/pr/library/2015/05/11Apple-
> Announces...](http://www.apple.com/cn/pr/library/2015/05/11Apple-Announces-
> New-Environmental-Initiatives-in-China.html)

